# 270 win. or 30-06?



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey im interestid in coyote hunting and im planning in getting a 270 win. or a 30-06 any recomendations on which one i shoud get. Iv heard "its all personal preferance" from everyone iv talked too i want a gun i can hunt it all with untill i get a ne rifle i'l hunt with my benelli nova


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If you are concerned about fur damage neither of these will be good. But if you want a deer rifle and a coyote gun I guess I would go with a .25-06. You could use a 75 grain bullet for coyotes and something larger for deer.
I am assuming you don't reload though so I'm not sure what your options are for ammo. If you are ever going to be serious about coyote hunting you might as well get one of the standards .223, .22-250 etc. and save some money to get a .270 for your big game. A gun is a lifelong investment if you get the right one. good luck :sniper:


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanx alot =) im new to coyote hunting and have never had a coyote on the ground to do anything with, what is the most common thing people do with them after the shot? Im planning to do a full body mount my self with some help from van *****  cant wait! o and i have a shott gun i can use in the mean time till i get a gun that wont hurt the pelt or do u disagree with them?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Shotguns are fine for predator calling if you can get them in to about 40 yards or closer. I generally use #4 buck, But Dead Coyote is great also. I have killed coyotes out to 55 yards with that although I don't suggest taking shots that long unless you have patterned your gun and know it is capable of a clean kill at that range. Aim for the head area on a coyote or fox. Most people either skin, flesh and dry pelts for sale or sell them whole unskinned to there local fur buyer. Remember pelts are only good in late fall and through winter. Good Luck! post some pictures of your mount after you get em. :sniper:


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanx and I will definitly put pictures of my mount when i get it done  and I was wondering about what choke tube to use with the #4 buck I got the shells today and i have a cabelas full choke for heavy shott and was wondering if that woud work or does it depend on what it patterns like at differant distances ? and what shoud a clean kill zone look like? how many pellets shoud be in that zone?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If you have several chokes I would just experiment with them. That full choke should work but you will have to check it to find out. I don't think a tighter choke is necisarily better with buck, mine seems to shoot good with a modified choke. I think there are only 30 some pellets in #4 buck three inchers so generally if there are 4 or 5 pellets in the area the size of a coyotes head you will kill him. Just shoot a few times at a large target and use your own judgement on what you think the best combination is, and at what range you think the pellets are too spread out to be effective any more. It will only take a few shells to see how effective it will be.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

All good info so far. If you are wanting to hunt coyotes with a centerfire and save their pelts, then the common recommendations would be: 223, 22-250 or 243. A 243 could be used for deer as well, but probably not much bigger. For that I'd go with a bigger caliber. Either 270 or 30-06 would work for that. Otherwise stick with the smaller calibers. Good luck. It's addictive.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I read in a magazine that a guy uses 140grain failsafes in his 270 to minimize pelt damage.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

awsome!  where can i find these 140 grains, and do you know the brand names?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

they are winchester XP3 bullets :sniper:


----------

